# 2018 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ 300hp Evinrude G2



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
2018 SHOALWATER 23 CAT POWERED BY A 300HP EVINRUDE G2. Loaded with options including a bubble console on a raised platform with cushioned seat and live well, above windshield removable burn bar w/ step, hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, stainless steel prop, custom bucket seats w/ flip up bolster, Lowrance GPS/fishfinder, DB Link courtesy LED lights, powder coated aluminum, 61gal infloor fuel cell, removable rear bench seat, dual 8ft Power Pole Blades, transom live well, Minn Kota 36v Ipilot, hybrid cap w/ fiberglass lids, Wetsounds stereo w/ Sub and speakers, glove box, 20" LED light bar bow mount, hydraulic steering and tilt helm, Lenco Trim tabs w/ LED indicator, blacked out aluminum trailer w/ big boy steps aluminum wheels and spare tire. 220hrs w/ B.E.S.T warranty coverage until 03/11/29
$72,995 plus ttl


----------

